# Blood Moon Eclipse Show Photos Here



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

I decided to try and take some photos of the eclipse. I found it difficult due to the very dim moon I finally settled on a 2 sec exposure at ISO 6400 and a f/8 equivalent aperture due to my 100-400mmL + 1.4X TC. Manually focused.

Its not sharp due to movement of the moon in 2 seconds, but it was a compromise setting.

This was after the eclipse, about 8:15


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Heres my effort at tonights Super Moon and Lunar Eclipse absolutely amazing to watch.

Shot in the UK (Penrith, Cumbria) at 3-23am

5DMKIII Tammy 150-600mm 600mm F6.3 1/2 sec 4000ISO



Lunar Eclipse coinciding with Super Moon 28-9-15 by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Heres my effort at tonights Super Moon and Lunar Eclipse absolutely amazing to watch.
> 
> Shot in the UK (Penrith, Cumbria) at 3-23am
> 
> 5DMKIII Tammy 150-600mm 600mm F6.3 4000ISO



That faster lens sure makes a difference over the 100-400 with TC. Nice shot!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

Tim Durkan regularly captures great photos of the moon and of eclipses.

This is one of his great ones.

https://www.facebook.com/KOMONews?fref=nf


----------



## Bernd FMC (Sep 28, 2015)

My Moonpicture - EF 100-400 L II with 1.4 TC - Crop from 5DIII

Greetings Bernd


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2015)

Great learning experience for me (and, gratifyingly, my 5-year-old girl). Tried all sorts of settings.

Here are a few, all shot on a 7D2:
http://adobe.ly/1jp0I82

Settings:
- First part of umbral eclipse (small bite showing)
1/400 second at f/11 ISO 400
Canon 100-400 II with 2x TC III
- Crescent remaining
1/250 second at f/11 ISO 1600
Canon 100-400 II with 2x TC III
- Full blood moon
1/4 second at f/5.6 ISO 6400
Canon 100-400 II bare

I was surprised how much I had to chase the light with my settings as the earthshine diminished. Great fun.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with what you can do with a bare 400f5.6 and an 1100D.
I'm tempted to say ideally I would rather have a 400f2.8 than a 600f4 just for the faster shutter speed, but I guess reach also equals extra noise reduction room.
My best shots were at or between 1 and 2 seconds. 3 seconds can give better grain and colour but the moon gets soft.
The best adjustment I figured out for these in Canon DPP was just to crush the dark end by two notches, which does a better job of getting rid of the rainbow coloured stars vs. turning NR all the way up.

(the images are clickable for higher resolution, and yes I know I should get a real hosting service.)
(I just double checked the original jpegs [converted from RAW of course] with the Imgur files and there isn't much difference.)


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2015)

I started wondering why everyone was tilting their moons funny...
But then I realized we're all at different locations on Earth.

Anyone got pictures of this from South America?


----------



## Dalsgaardfoto (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's one from Denmark. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21154692773/ Exif is from the bloood moon shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks for posting these. I really wanted to see this, but at 01:30 I couldn't see any sign of it starting, my google search said it should start at 01:10! I decided sleep for work today was quite important and gave up, I'm glad I didn't stop up if it didn't get to England (Penrith) until 03:23, my customers for today would probably be annoyed with me for not turning up. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Thanks for posting these. I really wanted to see this, but at 01:30 I couldn't see any sign of it starting, my google search said it should start at 01:10! I decided sleep for work today was quite important and gave up, I'm glad I didn't stop up if it didn't get to England (Penrith) until 03:23, my customers for today would probably be annoyed with me for not turning up.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Haha yes and I stayed up to put it out on social media here etc and didn't get to bed until about 6am… today will be a long day!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

It was hard work determining a good exposure.

I started off with 1/250th that quickly came down to 1/60th. As the full eclipse took hold I found 1 second at 3200iso was about right but with the effect of the Earth's rotation I found it was too blurred. So I finished with 1/2sec at 6.3 at 4000ISO although its not perfectly sharp its not bad and I'm quite happy with it. The correct exposure was about 10,000ISO at 1/30th but its too noisy for my liking.

Really need F4 to get a better exposure. But the Tammy did quite well I think!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Dalsgaardfoto said:


> Here's one from Denmark.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21154692773/ Exif is from the bloood moon shot.



Fantastic


----------



## NorbR (Sep 28, 2015)

I too struggled with exposure a bit. I'd read about it before and seen a lot of pictures, but it's hard to grasp just how dark that eclipsed moon is until you see it. I blame all the amazing photographers out there that made it look so easy 

In any case, here's a first picture, taken around the maximum eclipse. 5DIII, Tamron 150-600, f/6.3, 1/2 sec, ISO 6400.






And by the way, as fun as it was photographing it, I thought watching it through binoculars was the real highlight. Watching that first sliver of light reappear as the moon drifted out of the shade was just mesmerizing ...


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

Great shots everyone.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice shot NorbR!


----------



## sedwards (Sep 28, 2015)

i was luck that the weather was clear last night but clouds moved in as soon as it reached total eclipse . i didnt think the blood moon would require such a slow shutter speed. 
7D II
400mm f5.6 
iso 800 , 1/5 second



7D2_3704 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 28, 2015)

9VIII said:


> I started wondering why everyone was tilting their moons funny...
> But then I realized we're all at different locations on Earth.
> 
> Anyone got pictures of this from South America?


Here the super moon, seen from Brazil.
Canon T2i + EF-S 55-250mm STM
Aperture F8, speed 1/100, ISO200, handheld, and crop for viewing on 100%.

After you make this picture, I gave up photograph the eclipse because it would greatly increase the ISO. I also began to think seriously about buying a 150-600mm lens.


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 28, 2015)

The view from Southern NH - 5D mk III, 70-200 2.8 II IS + TC 2x III (400mm equiv), ISO 1600, 1 Sec, F5.6, cropped - anything over 2sec showed noticeable blur.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 28, 2015)

No shot here in central Texas. We haven't had a cloudy sky since June when Mother Nature stopped all of the rain. But of course, last night it was overcast.


----------



## lw (Sep 28, 2015)

Did a composition of my shots



supermoon-lunar-eclipse-2015 by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## timnic98 (Sep 28, 2015)

5D MK III, Tamron 150-600 at 552mm, 1/2 sec at f/6.3 ISO 3200

Taken just before totality, to show exaggerated difference between normal and eclipsed moon.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 28, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i was luck that the weather was clear last night but clouds moved in as soon as it reached total eclipse . i didnt think the blood moon would require such a slow shutter speed.
> 7D II
> 400mm f5.6
> iso 800 , 1/5 second
> ...



Wow...my exposure was really different to yours. I'm in Wiltshire, UK. My shot is full frame through...no crop and my images haven't been cropped in post either.

1 second at f8 iso 6400. 
Canon 5DIII, ef 400 f2.8 LIS, a 2x and a 1xtc. 







When compared to a shot earlier in the night, 1/100th sec, f13 @ Iso 100:




The exif gets confused if I stack a 2x and a 1xtc.


----------



## jhpeterson (Sep 28, 2015)

A mostly clear sky here in the Upper Midwest.
Taken with a 500mm f:4 IS and EF 2x iii on tripod. ISO 1600, exposure 1 second at f:9 (stabilization turned off)
No tracking, which explains why sharpness is not good as it could have been. Do you realize that due to the earth's rotation the moon "travels" more than 16 miles in a second's time?


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 28, 2015)

My longest lens is a 70-200 with a 1.4x attached on my 7D. Not an ideal setup but it's what I had to work with last night.



Moon. Sept. 27, 2015 by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## Lesmen27 (Sep 28, 2015)

overview of lunar eclipse over Capelle aan den IJssel, Netherlands



150928_008 by 123_456, on Flickr

see also : https://www.flickr.com/photos/123_456/albums/72157656869461413


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Yet more very interesting and excellent shots. I just heard on local radio that it has been 30yrs since a blood moon was visible from my area, I hope I didn't pass up the opportunity to see one for another 30yrs, if I had realised the timings my customers may have got a very tired person turn up! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2015)

As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.

"_Blood Moon_"



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender, 0.5 s, f/8, ISO 6400


----------



## ykn123 (Sep 28, 2015)

7DM2 , 100-400 II, f5.6, ISO4000, 0,3sec - shot near Frankfurt Germany


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Yet more very interesting and excellent shots. I just heard on local radio that it has been 30yrs since a blood moon was visible from my area, I hope I didn't pass up the opportunity to see one for another 30yrs, if I had realised the timings my customers may have got a very tired person turn up!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Next opportunity to get the two phenomena's together will be 2033 so another 18 years.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Yet more very interesting and excellent shots. I just heard on local radio that it has been 30yrs since a blood moon was visible from my area, I hope I didn't pass up the opportunity to see one for another 30yrs, if I had realised the timings my customers may have got a very tired person turn up!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You will only have to wait 18 years, the next is in 2033.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Great shot John. Would love to be able to have that sort of reach.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.
> 
> "_Blood Moon_"
> 
> ...



Nice. Your exposure was a lot different than mine, I had to use 2 sec at ISO 6400. I think we had some high clouds moving in, but I could not see any in the photo. Not many stars were showing, and the moon was dimmer than expected.

Of course, we were much earlier here(7:47 PM), so it had just managed to get reasonably dark.


----------



## bwud (Sep 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.
> ...



Great Frame, Dr Brain.

My effort. Excuse the Facebook-induced posterization.


----------



## NorbR (Sep 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.
> 
> "_Blood Moon_"



Very nice !

And impressive sharpness for a half second at 1200mm. I had the hardest time figuring out appropriate shutter speeds. At some point during the night I thought I'd try to keep it at or above 1/10 sec. Then as the eclipse progressed, it was clear that I had to go slower anyway. I ended up at half a second as well, albeit at 600mm only. I thought that was already too slow, but seeing your image, I guess I still had some leeway. 

Of course I was struggling with focusing as well. My own damn fault ... in the beginning, while there was still a significant portion of the moon in sunshine, I wasn't too careful with keeping my focus in place since it was so easy to refocus anyway. But then once it gets in the shade it's another story. I think my focus is not optimal for many of my fully-eclipsed shots, and it was virtually impossible to improve it.

Oh well, live and learn. I'll be ready for 2033.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Once the eclipse started the exposure was almost the same for 3 hours but the crest of the eclipse was more difficult and the pics from that more interesting.

How were you focusing? 

What I did was basically frame the shot in the centre but to the left so when I got the tripod sorted etc I would wait for the moon to move into the centre of the frame. I set the focus at infinity to set my framing, then use live view to make fine adjustments at 10x view with the image stabilisation on to steady the viewfinder, then turned it off 10 second shutter release to ensure the camera was still then it took the shot.

It is difficult because it moves so quick and I can imagine even more difficult with 1200mm I put my 40D on the Tammy which would have been 960mm but wasn't happy as its awful at 3200ISO so left it on the 5DMKIII and was pretty chuffed with the results.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is my image. I only have a 70-200 so this is pretty heavily cropped but at least it's something


----------



## NorbR (Sep 28, 2015)

tomscott said:


> How were you focusing?
> 
> What I did was basically frame the shot in the centre but to the left so when I got the tripod sorted etc I would wait for the moon to move into the centre of the frame. I set the focus at infinity to set my framing, then use live view to make fine adjustments at 10x view with the image stabilisation on to steady the viewfinder, then turned it off 10 second shutter release to ensure the camera was still then it took the shot.



Same thing, essentially, Live View at 10x for the fine adjustments. I've done it several times for the non-eclipsed moon and it works like a charm. I just didn't realize how much harder it would be on the eclipsed moon (which in hindsight should have been obvious, I know). I couldn't make those fine adjustments so easily, the whole thing was too noisy in Live View (by the way, is it just an impression, or is the 5D3 bad at this? I feel like my 6D gave a clearer view ...)


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



Hopefully by then we all have pocket sized 800mm DOMkII lenses.


I just let my center point autofocus do all the work. Oddly enough contrast detect in live view did not like the circumstances. I guess I never thought to fine tune with manual focus in live view because the phase detect sensor didn't stop working... If you focused on the edge of the moon, focusing on the middle didn't work once it got dark.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 28, 2015)

i drove 15 minutes away from my place and parked in a farmers field. i used my laptop tethered with the EOS utility for manual focus. there is a LOT of atmospheric interferance at 400mm and 200% magnification. there was also quite a bit of wind so i had to shoot between gusts . my super sturdy carbon tripod isnt so sturdy when the wind gets at it lol.


----------



## kkelis (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, some great shots you have of the eclipse
Here is my attempt
Canon 6d + 70-200 with 2x tc
400mm, 0.8 sec, f/8 iso 3200
On a side note: I notice a big quality loss with the TC, is this normal?


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Sep 28, 2015)

This was taken near the end of it all. EOS M/70-200/2.8II/2xTCIII. Heavily cropped.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

NorbR said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > How were you focusing?
> ...



Live view was extremely noisy for me, but considering that I could barely make out the moon, it worked well enough for 5X, but no detail at 10X.

I had my tripod on a wooden deck with a 8 second shutter delay. 
Even so. I think there was some vibration, the movement of the moon was much more significant.


----------



## Pag (Sep 28, 2015)

The eclipse from start to finish over Quebec City:



Éclipse lunaire totale au-dessus de Québec by Pierre-Alexandre Garneau, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

It was harder than usual but not impossible just have to find a higher contrast area. I was do zooming in on the very bottom area where there was still a tiny crest of light. Hard but not impossible. I could also see the impact site which I was also using to focus maybe it was a bit brighter here in the UK


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

Pag said:


> The eclipse from start to finish over Quebec City:




Cool shot. Nicely done, Pierre-Alexandre.


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.
> ...



His turned out much nicer, but he used the same exposure that I did, (1600/1s/5.6 vs. 6400/0.5s/8) and I am just North of Boston, so it was probably the atmospheric conditions where you were.


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 28, 2015)

9VIII said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Same here - set the center point on high accuracy, switched to mf after focusing, but rechecked every now and then and always got confirmation.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 28, 2015)

My feeble try, cropped a little bit @ Winnipeg, Canada

6D + 70-300 F4 - 5.6 IS USM
F5.6, 1.3s, ISO 1600


----------



## lol (Sep 28, 2015)

My attempt attached. I got lazy, and just used Canon gear, not my astro gear which would have required a lot more setup than I can be bothered with at that time of night!

7D2, Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 EX OS HSM + Sigma 1.4x teleconverter for 420mm f/4, 1s, ISO800. Static mount. Image cropped. Processed only in DxO 10.

With hindsight I could have tried turning up the ISO some more. I had left it on 800 from earlier shots where I was trying to keep the dynamic range of a partially eclipsed moon.

Got more shots I haven't played with yet for some stacking potential. This pic was quickly processed at the time so I had something to stick on social media before bed time


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2015)

This thread is actually kind of impressive, we're beating the next best eclipse thread that I can find online by about 10 shots.
(Not including Astro forums, I'm sure there's still a torrent of images coming in around places like that.)


----------



## lholmes549 (Sep 28, 2015)

My feeble attempt with a the 70-200mm f/4


----------



## Famateur (Sep 28, 2015)

It's fun to see posts from different parts of the world showing a different orientation of features on the moon...

Not sure I'm going to post mine -- there are much better examples already posted from close to my part of the globe.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Tim Durkan regularly captures great photos of the moon and of eclipses.
> 
> This is one of his great ones.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KOMONews?fref=nf



Tim's a fun guy, shoots Nikon though. Have done coffee a few times, and can state he's not living the high life on 7 million image views for this one alone.

https://twitter.com/ScottSKOMO/status/648543884889321472


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, we were plagued by overcast here in the Sierra Nevada mountains. When a hole opened up, this is all there was left. 



Super Blood Moon Sept 2015 5268 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 28, 2015)

Lots of great shots ...

Here's mine !

If you like it, please join my FaceBook Fanpage here  https://www.facebook.com/rodedwardsphotography

Canon 5Ds, 3200 iso, 24-105mm f4 IS L at f4, 15 seconds with quickly comped moon 1/8 sec 3200iso, f5.6, 200mm f2.8 with 2x Converter.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome. Great shot, Nitroman.


----------



## ScaneLife (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's one of mine from Southern California. 
Canon 6D with the Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 28, 2015)

SE9A88922 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX50123 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## zim (Sep 28, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> ... with quickly comped moon



I take it you mean composite?
You have stars in front of the moon ???


----------



## Lesmen27 (Sep 28, 2015)

150928_010 by 123_456, on Flickr

Bloodred moon "and" skyline of Amsterdam at night


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 28, 2015)

That version was from my iphone ... i've been up 36 hours so it's not on the original hi res psd. As i said ... quickly comped


----------



## tonyz (Sep 28, 2015)

My attempt...
Viewed from London, UK


----------



## NorbR (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok, this thread is officially awesome ! So many great shots, it's inspiring.
I've finally had some time to get through all my shots and play with PS a bit, so here is the obligatory composite.

Edit: arg, ugly colors in the thumbnail ... better include it inline


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

Lesmen27 said:


> Bloodred moon "and" skyline of Amsterdam at night



I really like this picture. Well done, Lesmen27.


----------



## Alberta Canon Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

Quite cloudy here in Calgary, Alberta Canada.
Clouds made for some great color for the Super Moon
Processed in On One - ISO 100 2 sec f29 Canon 5D MKII Sigma 120 -400 @229


----------



## lol (Sep 28, 2015)

Same shot as my previous post, but I'm finally installing more software on my new PC build, so here it is with some wavelets via Registax 5 and a bit of tinkering in Photoshop Elements.


----------



## SevenDUser (Sep 28, 2015)

7d Mk2 , 400 f/5.6 L


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2015)

I fought cloudiness here, but got this atmospheric shot in between cloud patches. I used two exposures - one for the bright side of the mood, one for the eclipsed side.

Canon 6D + 70-300L


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.
> 
> "_Blood Moon_"
> 
> ...



That's some serious reach. Nice!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> This was taken near the end of it all. EOS M/70-200/2.8II/2xTCIII. Heavily cropped.



Nice clarity, particularly for heavy cropping.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2015)

Pag said:


> The eclipse from start to finish over Quebec City:
> 
> 
> 
> Éclipse lunaire totale au-dessus de Québec by Pierre-Alexandre Garneau, on Flickr



Great shot. Lucky you to have clear skies. Quebec City is one of my favorite places...anywhere.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 29, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > As seen from the Boston area through a 1200mm lens, at the time of maximum eclipse.
> ...



I get a similar reach with my 400mm f2.8 LIS, a 2x and a 1.4x Which is one of the reasons I love my 400' so much...it's very versatile.


----------



## JClark (Sep 29, 2015)

From near the end of the event - our clouds didn't clear out until very late.

1600 mm (800 and 2x), 1/30 @ f11, ISO 100


----------



## scyrene (Sep 29, 2015)

Ended up taking two days over this, partly due to lack of sleep on the night, and partly because I ended up doing stacks for each phase of the moon.

Upper row 2000mm, ISO 3200-4000, f/20. Lower row 1000mm, ISO 20000, f/10. Tripod, Live View manual focus, some light cloud. Graded and preprocessed in Lightroom, stacked in Gimp, composite assembled in Affinity Photo. Never again!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Sep 29, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> JohnDizzo15 said:
> 
> 
> > This was taken near the end of it all. EOS M/70-200/2.8II/2xTCIII. Heavily cropped.
> ...



Thanks, Dustin. I was also suprised at how clean the shot was for the little EOS M. Don't know the exact percentage I actually cropped away. But I would guess that it is easily about 60-70% gone.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Ended up taking two days over this, partly due to lack of sleep on the night, and partly because I ended up doing stacks for each phase of the moon.
> 
> Upper row 2000mm, ISO 3200-4000, f/20. Lower row 1000mm, ISO 20000, f/10. Tripod, Live View manual focus, some light cloud. Graded and preprocessed in Lightroom, stacked in Gimp, composite assembled in Affinity Photo. Never again!



I can imagine it was a lot of work, but this is an impressive result.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 29, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Ended up taking two days over this, partly due to lack of sleep on the night, and partly because I ended up doing stacks for each phase of the moon.
> ...



Thanks very much!


----------



## kaihp (Sep 30, 2015)

I am rather impressed by the pictures here in the thread, because I found it *extremely hard* to get close to a good focus, because the moon was so dark.

5D3, 300/2.8L + 2xTC, ISO 1600, f/5.6, 2sec. Focus was done manually in live view with the 10x magnification (like many other described). Picture taken at 04:50 local time here in Denmark. I set my alarm for 04:00 got up, shot for about an hour and then headed back to sleep again.


----------



## zim (Sep 30, 2015)

For once Glasgow had a cloudless sky!
Like others found it really hard to get focus. This is from 4 to 4 20ish
300mm on a 7D1 was a bit of a challenge really had to chase a descent exposure compromise!


----------



## risc32 (Oct 1, 2015)

didn't know this was going to happen until i saw my neighbor setting up a telescope. I really only got some shots of the super moon in full and transitioning towards full eclipse, then someone cued the clouds. 

Maryland USA nearly sea level 300mmIS w/1.4 tele f8 1/250th iso100 5dmk3, massively cropped to only 2.83 MP. Not exactly hubble but it's what i got.


----------



## derrald (Oct 1, 2015)

The view from eastern Nebraska, USA. Clear skies. Canon 7D II, 500 f/4l + 1.4 tc. First moon shots were iso 3200, the last was 6400. Very pleased by the performance at those ISO levels.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2015)

After coming in and looking at my shots I deleted most of them after sending 3 apologetic samples to some friends. Now I see and read what's here and I hadn't done too bad after all, 6D, 300 2.8 X2. I felt like a fool when the eclipsed moon grew so dark. Live and learn with CR as usual being a good teacher. :-[

Jack


----------



## dragonstone (Oct 1, 2015)

Shot from San Francisco waterfront with 7D2 + 300 f/2.8L, in camera multiple exposures.


----------



## petefromzim (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi folks 

Here's my effort. It's a composite, obviously, taken from Magadi in southern Kenya. Since we are pretty much on the equator, the moon tracks across the sky amost directly overhead. This was something I'd never done before and it was quite challenging. The location is an alkaline lake in the Great Rift Valley about 100km from my home in Nairobi on a diabolical road, we were harassed by security guys and the wind was howling but we had to come here to be fairly sure of clear skies.

I think the exif is intact but reflects only the base image of the soda ash factory in the foreground. 

5dIII + 100-400L + tripod + ML + 2 secs timer


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi risc32. 
Thanks, gave me my morning chuckle, not a bad shot either. 

Cheers, Graham. 



risc32 said:


> Not exactly hubble but it's what i got.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2015)

Cool shot. Nicely done, petefromzim.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 1, 2015)

great job guys! Over here the clouds came in and made it overcast and blocked our view =(


----------



## Roo (Oct 1, 2015)

We missed out on a blood moon this time plus it was a bit cloudy

Handheld Tamron 150-600 @ 600 f6.3 1/100 iso 3200 uncropped


----------



## zim (Oct 1, 2015)

petefromzim said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Here's my effort. It's a composite, obviously, taken from Magadi in southern Kenya. Since we are pretty much on the equator, the moon tracks across the sky amost directly overhead. This was something I'd never done before and it was quite challenging. The location is an alkaline lake in the Great Rift Valley about 100km from my home in Nairobi on a diabolical road, we were harassed by security guys and the wind was howling but we had to come here to be fairly sure of clear skies.
> 
> ...



Really like this shot, well worth the effort. Thanks for posting!


----------



## peterzuehlke (Oct 1, 2015)

Los Angeles was very cloudy so couldn't get any shots till the moon was well above the horizon and already in shadow. I'll blame the fuzziness on the clouds, not on the cheap 2x teleconverter on the 200 2.8 L 
https://picasaweb.google.com/105939598947679352749/LunarEclipseSeptember272015


----------



## larsu (Oct 5, 2015)

Here are some from Eindhoven, the Netherlands.


----------

